# Have You Seen - WiiU Animal Crossing: Make Believe



## issitohbi (Dec 18, 2016)

I've just seen the most amazing video on YouTube!

*Animal Crossing Wii U | Make Believe Episode 1*





The way the video presents made me think that Make Believe was the title of this imaginary Wii U game, and so I've titled this forum as such because it would really be a great game title! Anyways, some things the video illustrates that I love:
*Travel via hot air balloon!* This is something that, if brought to life, users could customize much like they customize their homes and clothing. Instead of having a special design as the ending-tier (like the gold roof and exterior from ACNL), Nintendo could make it so customizing the hot air balloon unlocks.

*An island inside the village.* This is downright adorable. I love the idea of two bridges leading to and from a cute little spot of land. This would be great for a small garden and bench or other picnic area. Of course Nintendo would have to allow more than three bridges (going off of ACNL, a village can only have three).

*Zoom around outside!* OH my god. Whenever I play ACNL and I have someone over, I always wish I could zoom in and out and around my character so we can take cute pictures. Alas, the two angles offered in ACNL are nothing compared to what The Bit Block has illustrated.

*Map Drawing!* This would be so freaking helpful. Just like he said, so you can remember where you want to plant things. But for me, also so I could mark where I'm dropping things for people to come pick up. I'm sure a lot of us could benefit from this!

*Customizable letters.* Perfection. We already have the BFF feature, which means we can send messages to other people. Why not allow us to send these people letters - that we write with our own hands. It's cute and allows that pen-pal vibe all while allowing anonymity.

​Personally I think this would be a killer game and they can probably capitalize on this by making a 3D version for 3DS (but you know, not one that's locked to New Nintendo 3DS only like some of their newer games have been). Or even have another update for New Leaf - like Welcome Amiibo - to welcome some of these ideas!

What do you think? Let's discuss~

Don't forget to like and share The Bit Block's video!!
​


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2016)

The video is great. Hope I can reach that level of 3D talent someday.


----------



## Orieii (Dec 18, 2016)

I love the ideas The Bit Block discussed <3
Hopefully Nintendo watched the video and got a few ideas from it


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 18, 2016)

I loved this. Makes me kinda sad it doesn't really exist


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 18, 2016)

Not to be mean, but I think this would ruin Animal Crossing even more. Why would Porter be a hot air balloon flyer? It makes no sense.


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 18, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Not to be mean, but I think this would ruin Animal Crossing even more. Why would Porter be a hot air balloon flyer? It makes no sense.



Wait, what ruined AC to begin with? I think the games are super fun!

The point to Porter being a hot air balloon flyer is that to operate a hot air balloon you would have to know how to fly one. Just as he operates the ticket gate and train in New Leaf, and taxi in one of the older games, he would operate the balloon in this imagined new version! This is just something new and inventive instead of going back to the use of the taxi or continuing use of the train


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 18, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> Wait, what ruined AC to begin with? I think the games are super fun!
> 
> The point to Porter being a hot air balloon flyer is that to operate a hot air balloon you would have to know how to fly one. Just as he operates the ticket gate and train in New Leaf, and taxi in one of the older games, he would operate the balloon in this imagined new version! This is just something new and inventive instead of going back to the use of the taxi or continuing use of the train



First of all, Porter always guided or drove a train. You're thinking of Kapp'n when it comes to the taxi. Second of all, Porter's previous methods of transportation have always been on land, so if he were to have a new way to get to somewhere, a hot air balloon wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 19, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> First of all, Porter always guided or drove a train. You're thinking of Kapp'n when it comes to the taxi. Second of all, Porter's previous methods of transportation have always been on land, so if he were to have a new way to get to somewhere, a hot air balloon wouldn't make any sense.



My bad for getting them mixed up lol This sounds so condescending & I'm not sure if that's just your attitude or you're trying to inform me on your favorite game(s). If Kapp'n drives the taxi and operates the boat - land and water - why can't Porter operate land and air? And anyways, the concept overall is brilliant. If not Porter or Kapp'n, Nintendo can always make an entirely new character to operate.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 19, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> My bad for getting them mixed up lol This sounds so condescending & I'm not sure if that's just your attitude or you're trying to inform me on your favorite game(s). If Kapp'n drives the taxi and operates the boat - land and water - why can't Porter operate land and air? And anyways, the concept overall is brilliant. If not Porter or Kapp'n, Nintendo can always make an entirely new character to operate.



I completely agree with you. It's not a big deal if Porter switches from train to hot air balloon.. This is a made up world with monkeys driving vehicles for goodness sake, so I don't think this kind of thing matters, really.. Besides, in real life, can't a pilot also drive a car? Why does it have to be land OR air, and not both? The person above you apparently hates ACNL, according to their tag, and an ACCF fan so maybe that's why it comes across as kind of rude? Maybe they just don't like change.. But I'm definitely in agreement with you. I love the visual and idea of the hot air balloon for transportation ^_^


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 19, 2016)

Arize said:


> I completely agree with you. It's not a big deal if Porter switches from train to hot air balloon.. This is a made up world with monkeys driving vehicles for goodness sake, so I don't think this kind of thing matters, really.. Besides, in real life, can't a pilot also drive a car? Why does it have to be land OR air, and not both? The person above you apparently hates ACNL, according to their tag, and an ACCF fan so maybe that's why it comes across as kind of rude? Maybe they just don't like change.. But I'm definitely in agreement with you. I love the visual and idea of the hot air balloon for transportation ^_^



This makes me happy! I thought this was so cool and I wanted to share it thinking other people would be into it but I guess people think it isn't as good an idea as existing games haha Ahhhhh I JUST WANT US TO TALK ABOUT WORLDS WE WISH EXISTED AND CRY BECAUSE NINTENDO DOESN'T LOVE US lol lol lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 19, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> This makes me happy! I thought this was so cool and I wanted to share it thinking other people would be into it but I guess people think it isn't as good an idea as existing games haha Ahhhhh I JUST WANT US TO TALK ABOUT WORLDS WE WISH EXISTED AND CRY BECAUSE NINTENDO DOESN'T LOVE US lol lol lol



^_^ I think some people just want what they're used to. I understand that completely, but the ideas that Josh talks about are innovative and definitely a step in the right direction, imo. Game franchises need to evolve and not just stay the same forever, after all. No matter how good the originals are.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 19, 2016)

Arize said:


> The person above you apparently hates ACNL, according to their tag, and an ACCF fan so maybe that's why it comes across as kind of rude? Maybe they just don't like change



Just be glad it wasn't a Wild World fanboy: they are even worse.
_____________________________

I think the video is really good and the idea of a fully 3D Animal Crossing game is a dream of mine. I don't mind Porter being a pilot since if Kapp'n can be a sailor, taxi driver and bus driver then Porter can be both a pilot and a train driver.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know, I think it might be the hat Porter is wearing, haha.

The only idea I really like is changing the camera angle outside. I've always wanted that.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 19, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> The only idea I really like is changing the camera angle outside. I've always wanted that.



I've definitely wanted that too! Especially being able to move the camera/zoom out when placing PWPs or houses. It's really hard to tell exactly where they are  Like my mayor's house is one tile to the left and it bothers me so much. I wanted it centred but I couldn't tell from the limited view they give us. :'(


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 19, 2016)

I already saw that video before neat concept but some stylistic choices don't fit at all and some thing feel redundant


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 19, 2016)

I just watched the video and I think it is a nice little concept ^_^ The idea of travelling by hot-air balloon is... Interesting I guess, I don't know why but I prefer the train instead. The designs for the balloons were neat and the loading screen did look really nice and relaxing! (Not to mention Porter's new outfit was adorable!)
As for the style, I'm just not feeling it! It just looks off somehow, like they tried to update it and instead just made it worse. I think the stylistic elements of animal crossing is what makes it unique and it honestly doesn't need changing, I could deal with it though.
I think the idea of a toolbox is great, I've always wanted a bagpack (or something along the lines of that) item to store my tools and it would make life so much easier! I'm surprised they didn't make a bigger inventory in general.
The camera angle idea is perfect as well, I want to view my town from every angle to admire it and make sure it looks nice, especially when planning landscaping designs or whatever! I'm amazed Nintendo haven't added that feature in yet! It would be a great bonus!
As for collecting stickers, I don't really know if it fits in, it appears to stick out too much in my opinion. Of course animal crossing is all about collecting things like fish and bugs but those are natural things, even fossils make sense for being able to find them around the town! It would be kinda weird to just find stickers buried places or lying around. And if they meant you had to buy all of them from the able sister's shop, that would just be a pain. With sooooo many different ones available, you would either never be able to find the one you are looking for as it would never be in stock or if they had a ton on sale everyday it would look way to crowded. And would it even be worth it for just putting on a letter once then never using it again?
Onto the letter idea, it was okay I guess but I know for a fact my writing would never be legible and I find it faster to type, but what would the villagers do? I know they meant it for sending letters to your friends and family (which may present an issue because the Internet lol) but would your villagers just not send you random funny letters anymore? I think I would miss them >~< (Unless Nintendo handwrote over a thousand letters and drew stuff and put those stickers on them, I don't think it would work)
It is a nice idea but not all in my taste. I wouldn't buy it as I haven't got a wii U, but if it was on a console I do own I would probably get it as, what can I say, I'll buy anything related to Animal crossing!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 19, 2016)

I love this video. I love all of the features it included and the design looked amazing. It's just sad that I feel like nintendo won't make an animal crossing wii u. i feel like the wii u is dying. great video regardless <3


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 20, 2016)

Maybe they should just make a new character all together and that character should be the pilot. As for the style, I'm mostly OK with it even though it does look a bit too 'realistic' (even more so than New Leaf).


----------



## Pinkbell (Dec 20, 2016)

This is so amazing, I'd love a wii u version q-q


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Everything in the video is so creative and cool, I hope Nintendo sees it and take some pointers c:


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 20, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> I love this video. I love all of the features it included and the design looked amazing. It's just sad that I feel like nintendo won't make an animal crossing wii u. i feel like the wii u is dying. great video regardless <3


You feel like the Wii U is dying because it is. A report came out last month that they were stopping production. Plus the NX is coming out next year. 

Anyway, this video is indeed very intriguing and it would be nice to see some of this stuff implemented in future releases. That toolbox especially would be a lifesaver.


----------

